# Any issues getting an R22



## D_Thomas (Jul 5, 2002)

One of my DirecTiVos is going bad and I'm deciding whether to get a used replacement off of eBay or just go ahead and purchase an R22.

Are there advantages/disadvantages ordering from DirecTV vs. getting an R22 at Best Buy or Circuit City? I've read that DirecTV will send you any DVR they have so I might not get an R22, is that still true or will they tell me what I will receive?

If I purchase at a local store, would there be any issues in getting DirecTV to activate the new R22 receiver and deactivate the old DirecTiVo receiver?

I wanted to get the info before getting stuck with some of DirecTV rules that I may not be aware of.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's true that the only way to guarantee an R22 is to buy one. DIRECTV will activate it for you... and if you're lucky they could offer you service credits to offset the cost. If you definitely want an R22 I would strongly recommend going to Best Buy, Costco, or wherever and getting one there.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

D_Thomas said:


> One of my DirecTiVos is going bad and I'm deciding whether to get a used replacement off of eBay or just go ahead and purchase an R22.
> 
> Are there advantages/disadvantages ordering from DirecTV vs. getting an R22 at Best Buy or Circuit City? I've read that DirecTV will send you any DVR they have so I might not get an R22, is that still true or will they tell me what I will receive?
> 
> ...


It all depends what you want.If you want Mediashare,VOD,maybe in the future MRV then you will need the R22.The upfront lease fee is $99. with a 24 month commitment.

If you don't want this and just video and no commitment then find a used HR10-250 on Ebay(always verify receiver ID and access card # with DirecTV first) you would need to buy a new access card for $20. from DirecTV.You also would be charged the HD access fee $9.99 until the MPEG2 HD channels are moved sometime next year.Plus also always make sure DirecTV has the DVR registered as owned for that it should be listed on your bill as additional receiver not leased receiver.Or find a used R10 on Ebay.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

Get an R22-200. The -100 only has 100 hours. Where the R22-200 have 200 to 250 hours.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

xmguy said:


> Get an R22-200. The -100 only has 100 hours. Where the R22-200 have 200 to 250 hours.


Are you sure about this?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

LOCODUDE said:


> Are you sure about this?


Yes, that is correct. The R22 has a substantially larger hard drive, and should get roughly 200 hours of SD recording.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

carl6 said:


> Yes, that is correct. The R22 has a substantially larger hard drive, and should get roughly 200 hours of SD recording.


Was actually talking about the correctness of the recording hours of the R22-100. 
(R22-100 = 100 hours).


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The -100 refers to the manufacturer, not the size of the drive.

All R22's should have approximately 200 hours of SD recording capacity.


----------



## LOCODUDE (Aug 8, 2007)

carl6 said:


> T*he -100 refers to the manufacturer, not the size of the drive.*
> 
> All R22's should have approximately 200 hours of SD recording capacity.


I am quite aware of that fact, as I own a R22-100. I recently did a rough calculation, and the math did not add up to 200 hours. Also when my unit got to 3% available, it would not allow any further recordings to be made......


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

The math will probably never add up to exactly 200 hours. The exact amount will depend on what you are recording. Different programs have different levels of compression. High action sports will probably get you substantially less recording capacity for example. Most live programming takes more space than previously recorded content (such as movies), because different compression processes are used. As to not allowing further recordings, that could happen if you set everything to keep until you delete. 3% available is full for all practical purposes.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

The R22-100 may only have 100 hours. But if memory serves me correctly. The R22 has an SATA port for an ext HDD.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

The R22-100 and R22-200 have the exact same hard drive and thus the same recording capacity. Both are 320gb Drives according to the first looks:

-200
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129612

-100
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127839


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Well the fact is the R22 has alot more than 100 hours recording time.So the R22 is DirecTV's SD DVR that has more recording time than any other DirecTV SD DVR+. 

Then you add the R22's ability to do Mediashare,VOD,30 second skip,MPEG4,a First Air Date in the guide,RF,ect.ect. and you have one sweet SD DVR.:sure:


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Most live programming takes more space than previously recorded content (such as movies), because different compression processes are used.


This is incorrect. Live vs. pre-recorded programming has no effect on space usage.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm confused after reading all this - so what are the differences between R22-100 and R22-200?


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Struff said:


> I'm confused after reading all this - so what are the differences between R22-100 and R22-200?


The manufacturer,also I believe the 200 has the fan in back.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Jeremy W said:


> This is incorrect. Live vs. pre-recorded programming has no effect on space usage.


Not necessarily true. Pre-recorded programming can use multi-pass compression, resulting in better compression, thus less disk usage. To what extent it would make a noticeable difference, I do not know.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

Jhon69 said:


> The manufacturer,also I believe the 200 has the fan in back.


That's all?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Struff said:


> That's all?


Pretty much. The different models are the numbers before the dash (R22, HR21, HR22, D11, D12, etc.), the numbers after the dash are just manufacturers. Each model has the same features (for the most part) and different manufactures sometimes have subtle design differences such as location of components in the chassis, but overall achieve the same thing.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

carl6 said:


> Not necessarily true. Pre-recorded programming can use multi-pass compression, resulting in better compression, thus less disk usage. To what extent it would make a noticeable difference, I do not know.


While it is true that pre-recorded content can be compressed more efficiently, that only applies to the first generation encode. Aside from a handful of channels, DirecTV is re-encoding everything on the fly. So how it started out is irrelevant.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Struff said:


> That's all?


Yup. The 100 is made by Thomson Consumer Electronics (that often uses the RCA logo under license) and the 200 is made by Samsung. I know, I tested a 100 and then exchanged it for a 200. The cases are the same size but the fan arrangement is indeed different. The panel lights on the 200 are also much dimmer which some might not like but others will. Both have 200 hours recording capacity and 320 Gb HDD's. User interface is virtually identical.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

ThomasM said:


> Yup. The 100 is made by Thomson Consumer Electronics (that often uses the RCA logo under license) and the 200 is made by Samsung. I know, I tested a 100 and then exchanged it for a 200. The cases are the same size but the fan arrangement is indeed different. The panel lights on the 200 are also much dimmer which some might not like but others will. Both have 200 hours recording capacity and 320 Gb HDD's. User interface is virtually identical.


So then the people on eBay who sell 200's saying that means 200 hours are sort of fibbing? lol


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Struff said:


> So then the people on eBay who sell 200's saying that means 200 hours are sort of fibbing? lol


Yeah, it's a harmless (and probably unintentional) lie. The only thing is that someone who saw that might avoid a -100, thinking that it has half the capacity, which is obviously incorrect.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Yeah, it's a harmless (and probably unintentional) lie. The only thing is that someone who saw that might avoid a -100, thinking that it has half the capacity, which is obviously incorrect.


That's exactly what I thought at first. And reading many of the descriptions on eBay, that is what it appears to be.

I agree that it's probably unintentional but I am not so sure I would call it "harmless" because if someone buys one based on the fact that it's advertised as a 200 hour unit, the buyer could be screwed. Not everyone uses the Google to find forums like this to find out the real truth.


----------



## Jeremy W (Jun 19, 2006)

Struff said:


> I am not so sure I would call it "harmless" because if someone buys one based on the fact that it's advertised as a 200 hour unit, the buyer could be screwed.


Both the -100 and -200 are 200-hour units though.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Struff said:


> That's exactly what I thought at first. And reading many of the descriptions on eBay, that is what it appears to be.
> 
> I agree that it's probably unintentional but I am not so sure I would call it "harmless" because if someone buys one based on the fact that it's advertised as a 200 hour unit, the buyer could be screwed. Not everyone uses the Google to find forums like this to find out the real truth.


It's easy to find the R22 features misrepresented last time I went by the Best Buy website the R22 is listed as a 100 hour recording DVR.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

As Jeremy says, the capacity is the same for both manufacturers. When I did the math last, my R22-200 was coming out to about 212 hours, based on the material I generally record.


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

Jeremy W said:


> Both the -100 and -200 are 200-hour units though.





Jhon69 said:


> It's easy to find the R22 features misrepresented last time I went by the Best Buy website the R22 is listed as a 100 hour recording DVR.


Yeah, my local BB and CC both say that they're 100 hours, but that's not really their faults since it's printed right on the boxes. However after re-reading this thread I see that the boxes are wrong.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Struff said:


> Yeah, my local BB and CC both say that they're 100 hours, but that's not really their faults since it's printed right on the boxes. However after re-reading this thread I see that the boxes are wrong.


Sounds like the printer made a boo boo,or DirecTV has a bunch of extra 100 hour recording DVR boxes.


----------



## Baldone (Sep 2, 2007)

FWIW, I just (last week) logged in to D*.com & replaced my old dvr40-not knowing which model I'd receive-& was sent, for free*, a new R22-100. Works great so far.

*It had the little heart thing on the website, listing the SD receiver, the SDDVR & the HD receiver for free, no shipping even. It listed the HDDVR at $99.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

Jhon69 said:


> Sounds like the printer made a boo boo,or DirecTV has a bunch of extra 100 hour recording DVR boxes.


Actually, the little "feature comparison chart" on the box says it's an _*R21!*_ I noted this in another post after spotting this on an R22 box after visiting my local Best Buy a couple weeks ago. However, the STICKER on the box sez it's really an R22-100....and that's what they have as the "display model".


----------



## Struff (Dec 24, 2008)

Grentz said:


> The R22-100 and R22-200 have the exact same hard drive and thus the same recording capacity. Both are 320gb Drives according to the first looks:
> 
> -200
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129612
> ...


I picked up an R22-100 a few days ago. According to the printing on the box, it is 250gb drive/100 hours.


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

Struff said:


> I picked up an R22-100 a few days ago. According to the printing on the box, it is 250gb drive/100 hours.


Well you should believe the First Looks here at DBSTALK.They go inside the product.:sure:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127839


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

Jhon69 said:


> Well you should believe the First Looks here at DBSTALK.They go inside the product.:sure:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=127839


Yep. 200 hours, plus or minus, for both the -100 and the -200. The box has a misprint.


----------

